# conduit size for 2-2-2-4



## Uhila (Oct 8, 2011)

i am running 125 feet of 2-2-2-4 quad urd. 55' is under ground and the remaining will be straped to the joist under my house untill it reaches where my main 200amp panel is. Should I run the wire in a conduit when it comes out of the ground under neath my house? If so, what size PVC should I use?


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

URD is not a code compliant wiring method once you enter the structure.


----------



## Uhila (Oct 8, 2011)

what should I do then.... Bury it under the house then change to some other wire before entering the main service?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Feb 1, 2004)

brric said:


> URD is not a code compliant wiring method once you enter the structure.


That said, I don't think anyone has EVER failed an inspection because of it. :whistling2:
Just sayin'.


----------



## Techy (Mar 16, 2011)

a lot of URD Is dual rated, as another type or wire that is allowed inside.


----------



## Jim Port (Sep 21, 2007)

I would think ti would be easier to pull individual conductors over the quadplexed cable.


----------

